# Another written off R35 for sale



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

One for Dragon performance??

2009 NISSAN GT-R GTR R35 2009 BLACK EDITION ONLY 15k MILES DAMAGED SALVAGE CAT D | eBay


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

"apart from the chassis leg ends and the dent on the n/s wing, there is no damage on this car."

WTF?!

:chuckle: ROFL


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Doesn't seem to bad of a price imo, as it includes alot of the parts with the buy it now price, its on a 59'plate too, so might have satnav too. Other than the major chassis leg pullwork, and bodypart respraying.. not connected in anyway to the seller, just posting as I like/enjoy modifying cars, and am tempted as its modifying in a slightly different way.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've seen worse cars repaired, just depends if you plan on keeping it for a long time or not, wouldn't think there is money to be made, just a slighty cheaper R35?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Emil brother I think you want one


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Lol nah I was just keeping myself awake last night and found it, I'll be searching that link later for you btw! Just on the iPhone at the moment, if I wanted one, I'd get the one for sale here for £30k!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Lol nah I was just keeping myself awake last night and found it, I'll be searching that link later for you btw! Just on the iPhone at the moment, if I wanted one, I'd get the one for sale here for £30k!!


Hahah. I did consider that 30k one on here it just running and repairing cost 
that are stoping me. You no me


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

this one has done the rounds and has been on another auction site about 3-4 times now, just does not make the reserve price.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

It wont while there others not damaged for £30,000


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I guess it not worth it 22k damaged 10k for repairing 
plus it's cat d 
Were as you can get a straight one for 35 k


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

majestic said:


> It wont while there others not damaged for £30,000


Where???


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Where???


Tah-dah!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162138-time-wave-goodbye-my-2009-gt-r-30k.html


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> Tah-dah!
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162138-time-wave-goodbye-my-2009-gt-r-30k.html


wow...just seen this! Bargain of the year?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Vultures are waiting till the prices fall in 20's :smokin:

I have a feeling it won't be long considering the depreciation rate at which R35 value has plummeted.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Vultures are waiting till the prices fall in 20's :smokin:
> 
> I have a feeling it won't be long considering the depreciation rate at which R35 value has plummeted.


Well it will be crazy to see R35 fall to 20s as some R34s are in the 30s!


----------



## fl45h (Oct 5, 2007)

This one has been on copart a few times i believe, looks like someone finally got it


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Typical! A shunt like that and the windscreen survives. Yet a tiny tiny chipping of the car infront and my screen can't cope!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

sw20GTS said:


> Well it will be crazy to see R35 fall to 20s as some R34s are in the 30s!


Lol why do people not get this :chairshot

E30 m3's are now going for more than some e90's - its to do with supply and demand and last time I looked they were still making R35's and R34's were few and far between in comparison


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol why do people not get this :chairshot
> 
> E30 m3's are now going for more than some e90's - its to do with supply and demand and last time I looked they were still making R35's and R34's were few and far between in comparison


Yeah, a 34 year old classic M car, being compared with a 12 year old, mostly exclusive, Japanese one. 

By your logic R33's and R32 would be more expensive than r34, but they are not, are they sunshine. :chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> Yeah, a 34 year old classic M car, being compared with a 12 year old, mostly exclusive, Japanese one.
> 
> By your logic R33's and R32 would be more expensive than r34, but they are not, are they sunshine. :chuckle:


The example was supply and demand.

My logic is perfectly right, there are more 32's than 33's, check your numbers


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Same amount of r33's as e30 m3s. Is it because no one wants r33s then?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> Same amount of r33's as e30 m3s. Is it because no one wants r33s then?


Or could it be the E30's racing heritage.

Crawl back under your rock, you're boring


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> Or could it be the E30's racing heritage.
> 
> Crawl back under your rock, you're boring


Woah, dude. Why so mad? 

Unclench


----------

